# Raucht der Server...



## Redlisch (23. Mai 2009)

...bald ab, oder arbeitet ihr am Forum ?

Seit heute morgen ist es grauenhaft langsam hier, teilweise kommen jetzt am Abend auch "der Server ist ausgelastet"...

Axel


----------



## Joachim (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raucht der Server...*

Hallo Axel,

wir sind schon dran zu schaun, wo es aktuell klemmt - über kurz oder lang wird wohl ein stärkerer Server fällig werden - war ja bei dem Andrang abzusehen...


----------



## gemag (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raucht der Server...*



Joachim schrieb:


> war ja bei dem Andrang abzusehen...



Das hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raucht der Server...*



Joachim schrieb:


> über kurz oder lang wird wohl ein stärkerer Server fällig werden



 Und ich hab' noch nicht mal die Kartons vom letzten Umzug ausgepackt...


----------



## Joachim (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Raucht der Server...*

@Inken
Na denn wirds ja mal Zeit!


----------

